# Anybody Flown With Jet 2



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jet 2 any good ??

I was in my ever friendly travel agents yesterday and as the cheapest option he offered me flights with either Easy Jet, absolutely a last resort, they're rubbish or for another Â£60 Jet 2. Are they any better ??? Or just bite the bullet and take flights on a proper plane :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Jet 2 any good ??
> 
> I was in my ever friendly travel agents yesterday and as the cheapest option he offered me flights with either Easy Jet, absolutely a last resort, they're rubbish or for another Â£60 Jet 2. Are they any better ??? Or just bite the bullet and take flights on a proper plane :lol:


Jet2 are absolutely fine IMHO, I'm sure someone will come up with a horror story but the worst that has happened to me with them is a flight turned back at Leeds Bradford due to technical problems resulting in a 4 hr delay; was kept informed and they did the voucher for a butty thing without any prompting.

You can pre-book seats too unlike ryan and easy.

Also hold baggage is 22kg if you choose to use that facility


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Have you actually checked the prices for going on a "real" airline?

Quite often they are really competitive once you factor in all the extra charges that the LoCo's add to your ticket price. Not always, but often enough to make checking worthwhile. Of course you might have to do this yourself as your 'friendly' travel agent might not be keen as airlines pay rubbish commission, if any at all nowadays.

You could try Kayak - checks other price comparison websites.

http://www.kayak.co.uk/flights


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Jet 2 are ok but do look at "real" airlines as costs can be close when the extras get added in


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jet 2?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I always use my local travel agent. You go in chew the fat for half an hour about this and that and pay cash in the shop. Sure they'll never be the cheapest and won't always beat the "internet price" but they keep the prices as sharp as they can and for me anyway for the extra couple of quid is worth it. And they do come up with the usual alternatives. Any problems give them a ring and they sort it out.

As an example last year when we got held up due to the weather we ended up fed and watered with a bed in a decent hotel near the airport FOC where as the cheapskate interneters ended up sleeping in the airport


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Go for it! They are way easier to deal with than Ryanair, both via the net and in-person at the airport, not robotons.

The seats are grey leather (whoopee) and very comfy, the planes are actually cleaned on turn-around, unlike another cheap airline. I loathe flying, airports and the waiting around but whereas Ryanair make you feel like a piece of poo, flying with Jet2 seems quiet a pleasurable experience.

I've found Easyjet ok too, Ryanair...........never again. Turn up with a bicycle and Jet2 can deal with it, it's no big deal, turn up with one at Ryanair and it's as hard as trying to book on a gibbon.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> Jet 2?


WIPE THY BLOODY FEET! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> Jet 2?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bit the bullet and went down and booked, Jet2 it is 

From a bit of a swatch around a few sites it looks like they have older planes which means I'll have had nothing to do with the engines so maybe no bad thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Flying!?!* :shocking:

Do I look like a fecking bird? :huh:










:rofl:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My GF has flown a few times with Jet2 from Leeds Bradford to Spain. No problems at all as far as I can remember.

One point regarding Ryanair. I have been flying regularly with them for about the past 6+ years, at least once a month to Austria for work, and have experienced very few problems. Yes, they do charge extra for a lot of things, i.e. 30 quid for a checked in bag, 10 quid for using a credit card, etc, but my return flights to Graz still normally cost under Â£100.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Flying!?!* :shocking:


I have to say I'm not keen on it either but it's the only way to get to a bit of sunshine reasonably quickly so it has to be done.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Flying!?!* :shocking:
> ...


Well as with me not swiming due to my not wishing to disrespct my ancient ancesters who crawled out of the water I also refuse to fly as they didn`t grow wings 

& anyway, going to `forn parts` was another thing I gave up years ago







:lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mrs Mel and me'sen use Jet2 for Torrevieja - they fly into Murcia which is a much better entry and exit airport than Alicante :yes:

I'd call it "nofrills VFM" rather than budget, but it does have decent paninis in amongst the meal deals. No telly or movies, take a book to read and keep the voddies coming, you'll be allright Commander! :lol:

Do the online check-in, saves a fair bit of time and you just dump off the bags and head off to the lounge for a coffee (or Smirnie) till the flight is called


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is that you back then Jock, have a good time?


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Try Flylo Mr Bond,there is a documentary on BBC 1 now


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

JoT said:


> Jet 2?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6VLYpKGVBUg


Brilliant !!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is that you back then Jock, have a good time?


Was that for Me. PG?

Yeah Paul, had a good time, family quality time and some drams. A Guid New Year tae Ane an' Aw' :yes: Canny beat it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelnut (Jan 6, 2011)

I use them regularly, good no frills airline, no problems


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> & anyway, going to `forn parts` was another thing I gave up years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the funds it's all I would do, a week here a month there, odd job here and there to pay for the Smirnoff, pizza & a cheap room, each destination on a one way ticket. Just chase the sunshine. Can't think of a better way to pass the time at my age B)

How it works is that Big M tells me where we are going  I have a look around at the hotels or apartments, she decides which one and then I go down give them the info and get them to sort it all out which is exactly what I did agreed the price and gave a couple of quid deposit.

Then I take Big M down to pay, I'm not that daft  Now at the time when I booked I didn't really pay much attention other than the decision to go with Jet2 flights rather than Easyjet but when Big M went in to pay it turns out the whole holiday is with Jet2 

I'll let you know how we get on :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> but when Big M went in to pay it turns out the whole holiday is with Jet2
> 
> I'll let you know how we get on :lol: :lol:


What? Do you just stay on the plane and fly over the beaches and resorts? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > but when Big M went in to pay it turns out the whole holiday is with Jet2
> ...


:lol: :lol:

It turns out that they also do complete package holidays as well as just flights.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just picked up Jet2 flights for our month away in October, Murcia out of Edinburgh, good timings, none of this up at 5.00 a.m. rubbish, leaving Enbra 3.00 in the afternoon, coming back about the same. Bees knees! :notworthy: (and you get 22kg allownace with Jet2)

Where you heading Commander? Need to notify Smirnoff to up the export allocation to your destination? We did the "follow the sun" routine for three years with our caravan, twin axle jobbie and a Big Mitsubishi Pajero to pull the rig. Great times away from the winter UK weather. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Where you heading Commander? Need to notify Smirnoff to up the export allocation to your destination? We did the "follow the sun" routine for three years with our caravan, twin axle jobbie and a Big Mitsubishi Pajero to pull the rig. Great times away from the winter UK weather. :yes:


Packing all my best *Chav Gear* and heading to Palma Nova.........................8 days all inclusive.










Never been to Majorca before, Big M's mate is always banging on about it hence Big M is always banging on about it but I'm just going along to carry the suitcases :lol: :lol:

As for chasing the sun my brother did it, he just worked hotels, bars and odd jobs until he had enough money to move on to the next place, we never saw him for about six years. I would be off in a heartbeat but Big M is to tied up with family and won't go for it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I would be off in a heartbeat but Big M is to tied up with family and won't go for it


Go ahead, you can email her pictures with your mobile. It will be just like you're there with her.

Later,

William


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Only thing I have found with using Jet2 is they are poor at regulating the cabin baggage.

Twice now I have had cabin bags put in the hold due to those who like to have very large cabin baggage etc.

A bit annoying when you are travelling without hold luggage.

Mel

Have you heard the rumours about San Javier airport (Murcia) closing down when Corvera opens.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey M said:


> Mel
> 
> Have you heard the rumours about San Javier airport (Murcia) closing down when Corvera opens.


AFAIK, it is just rumours - - San Javier is in theory still a Military airport, but has spent a sum or two in recent years on the infrastructure. The first time we flew in, they bussed you sideways away from the Mil end of the field and dumped you at a Portakabin type structure, and that was it. It's the provincial capital "boyos" in Murcia that want the new airport, not the touristy people, they feel it's too far away and SJ can cover both La Manga, Mar Menor and Benidorm at a pinch in high season, although the transfer to Benidorm can take over three hours if the roads are busy. Also, apparently the landing fees at SJ are cheap and cheerful compared to Alicante and possibles at Corvoera, so the budget boys like SJ as well. 

We shall see, personally, I like SJ, it's a nice wee airport, through in and out quick and easy :yes:


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

mel said:


> Davey M said:
> 
> 
> > Mel
> ...


Hope they do keep it open, I like it as its so much quicker than Alicante.

Just hope Corvera doesn't do a loss leader type fees to tempt the low costs away.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MadYorka then, Hmmm, Steer clear of the "Pink Elephant" Brit type bars Commander, they sell the cheap carp Voddy at the *FULL PRICE*, and will try to tell you it's Smirnie when in reality it's White Spirit in disguise. Doesn't half go for the guts.









Palma (the city) itself is nice, lovely city centre round the old part where the Cathedral is, but a bit touristy, lots of nice wee tapas bars just off the main square and in the wee lanes around. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> MadYorka then, Hmmm, Steer clear of the "Pink Elephant" Brit type bars Commander, they sell the cheap carp Voddy at the *FULL PRICE*, and will try to tell you it's Smirnie when in reality it's White Spirit in disguise. Doesn't half go for the guts.


Back shelf, front shelf - BomBa

I know all about it, my mate had a bar in Crete :lol: :lol:

As said we are going all inclusive this time, the last we did that I slipped the barman a few euro on day one and he got me some proper voddy and kept it under the counter for me


----------



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

I fly budget airlines quite a lot with going to France a lot.

I shall put them in order of quality:

Easyjet

Ryanair

Air France

Jet2

I also flew to New York with them at Christmas as part of my Christmas present to go to the planetarium. The staff weren't fantastic, but it was a neat a tidy aircraft and ran efficiently.

I have flown with jet2 for skiing too and have been most accommodating.


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

as with anything, you get what you pay for


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

southy said:


> as with anything, you get what you pay for


That's what I'm worried about !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> southy said:
> 
> 
> > as with anything, you get what you pay for
> ...


it costs 70 to get from wakefield to london on the train i think any flight at less than 100 is a loss leader


----------

